# 14,000 sign petition to sell Montana to Camada



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

You'll have to google this if you want more info. Sorry, but I can't figure out how to attach a link.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yes, it is a done deal.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

clearly signed by people who have never seen her beauty.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

ydderf said:


> You'll have to google this if you want more info. Sorry, but I can't figure out how to attach a link.



http://time.com/5534176/petition-sell-montana-canada-debt/


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

And how many people attended the Super Bowel, 70000? Dang, I mean like 900 or 1000 people drank the Kool-Aid for Jimmy Jones. Now were finding out that how many women from 44 countries went to join ISIS and now want to return home. 14000, hmmm, bet there are more folks that don't eat Tofu.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

We'll take it


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

keenataz said:


> We'll take it


We'd gladly pick up Montana but we'll need need to be careful about these things. We don't want the US gifting Justin Bieber or the Kardashians land in Montana before the boundaries are reconfigured.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Can we make them take California too?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll sign one that proposes selling Detroit to Ontario. Heck, I wouldn't mind even if they get it free...… 

geo


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

D-BOONE said:


> clearly signed by people who have never seen her beauty.


Why do you say that ? maybe the people that signed were Canadians?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There was a movement started in Chicago to separate it from Illinois has its own state. 
Chicagoans seem rather amazed at how much support that has Downstate !
In my town Support seems Universal and we’re taking up a collection to build a wall.......


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Better if it was Illinois. Illinois is already anti-freedom, like Canada. Montana still has hope.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You are 100% wrong on that like any people that has lost their freedom they value it more than others


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Can we make them take California too?


Beat me to it. But Califirnia has been renamed to Northern Mexico.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I want to give New York, New Jersey, and Maryland back to England.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> Better if it was Illinois. Illinois is already anti-freedom, like Canada. Montana still has hope.


Oh you are so funny in what you don't know.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Just don't mess with Texas.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> Oh you are so funny in what you don't know.


So, educate me in what I don't know. From what I understand, about half of everything I do would be illegal in Canada.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Just don't mess with Texas.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

D-BOONE said:


> clearly signed by people who have never seen her beauty.


We tried to sell Mississippi to them, but it had some logistic issues.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> We'd gladly pick up Montana but we'll need need to be careful about these things. We don't want the US gifting Justin *Bieber* or the Kardashians land in Montana before the boundaries are reconfigured.


I thought he was Canadian.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I thought he was Canadian.


He's living in the US and I'm sure he's happier living where he's at now and we sure don't want to disrupt the little monster. Consider it the Canadian version of the no return policy.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> I thought he was Canadian.


No he is a demon from hell


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> So, educate me in what I don't know. From what I understand, about half of everything I do would be illegal in Canada.


Fine give me some examples.

But here I can smoke pot is I so choose, but I don't.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> He's living in the US and I'm sure he's happier living where he's at now and we sure don't want to disrupt the little monster. Consider it the Canadian version of the no return policy.


Thanks, thanks a lot.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Thanks, thanks a lot.


Canadians be quite generous. We also gave you Celine Dion and Nickelback

your welcome


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Canadians be quite generous. We also gave you Celine Dion and Nickelback
> 
> your welcome



And Canadian geese, they are mean buggers, and like Bieber they don't leave. 

ETA: I found a Nickelback song on Mr. Pixie's iPod, I told him that I didn't want to see it but I did... Shameful.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Canadians be quite generous. We also gave you Celine Dion and Nickelback
> 
> your welcome


Shania Twain, Rush, and many more. But I do think we should be able to send them home on occasion. And I like Trooper.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Shania Twain, Rush, and many more. But I do think we should be able to send them home on occasion. And I like Trooper.


BTO and Bryan Adams too.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

keenataz said:


> Fine give me some examples.
> 
> But here I can smoke pot is I so choose, but I don't.


You can do that in Illinois


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> BTO and Bryan Adams too.


I think Randy Bachman produced Trooper


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Shania Twain, Rush, and many more. But I do think we should be able to send them home on occasion. And I like Trooper.


You probably don't experience it down south. But in Canada radio stations were required to play a certain amount of Canadian content. You got tired of Raise A Little Hell after the 500th Friday you heard it


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> BTO and Bryan Adams too.


BTO was a good rocking band. But after a couple of albums they sounded all alike. I saw them at the CNE in 1976, I think. It was a good rocking concert.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> You probably don't experience it down south. But in Canada radio stations were required to play a certain amount of Canadian content. You got tired of Raise A Little Hell after the 500th Friday you heard it


General Hand Grenade - I wish I could find that song


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Could we trade for Corb Lund ?
Say Washington DC New York City and Chicago? Seems like an even balance of talent


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> So, educate me in what I don't know. From what I understand, about half of everything I do would be illegal in Canada.


You're in a police state. 
Name a couple of things that are illegal in Canada that are not illegal in USA. One thing is for sure, in Canada you commit a crime, you'll never see hard time. 



Irish Pixie said:


> And Canadian geese, they are mean buggers, and like Bieber they don't leave.
> 
> ETA: I found a Nickelback song on Mr. Pixie's iPod, I told him that I didn't want to see it but I did... Shameful.


I don't follow music groups all that much, but after watching Deadpool 2, Deadpool mentioned Nickelback...I never knew what the fuss was about. So, I listened to a few Nickleback songs...there was at least one that I liked. 



HDRider said:


> I thought he was Canadian.


Seems he finds USA more to his liking...and he appears to like it. Would be ironic if our border guards refused him entry into Canada, given his tawdry actions in the USA.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Irish Pixie said:


> BTO and Bryan Adams too.


OMG...all the power to a musician who can make millions, but Brian Adams does not resonate with me at all. I honestly felt tortured when every music station felt obligated to play his songs, when he was at the top of the charts, over and over again. I feel bad for saying that, especially when passing judgement on a artistic pursuit, but his songs got under my skin in a bad way.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Can we make them take California too?


That would mean we'd gain custody of one Bieber, a few Kardashians and Celine Dion so you'd have to take Ottawa.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> That would mean we'd gain custody of one Bieber, a few Kardashians and Celine Dion so you'd have to take Ottawa.


Maybe it would be better if you take Michigan too.
Then you could have Murby.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

melli said:


> OMG...all the power to a musician who can make millions, but Brian Adams does not resonate with me at all. I honestly felt tortured when every music station felt obligated to play his songs, when he was at the top of the charts, over and over again. I feel bad for saying that, especially when passing judgement on a artistic pursuit, but his songs got under my skin in a bad way.


It's because our radio stations had to carry a certain amount of Canadian content, which also explains why Canadians know the lyrics for Bud the Spud, Patio Lanterns, the Big League, etc.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Just don't mess with Texas.


Give Texas back to Mexico.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

colourfastt said:


> Give Texas back to Mexico.


Inside of 3 months we would own Mexico.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

the only good to come out of Canada is Red Green


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

itsb said:


> the only good to come out of Canada is Red Green


Not agree about the only thing part. But Red Green is a plus


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Inside of 3 months we would own Mexico.


Lol Have you guys been to Texas lately? I’m pretty sure the Mexicans have taken it back......


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol Have you guys been to Texas lately? I’m pretty sure the Mexicans have taken it back......


Umm, I live there and am of Mexican descent.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

You may have Chicago but the rest of Illinois would stay here. Most of us rural sort wouldn’t miss liberal-ville.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Umm, I live there and am of Mexican descent.


I’m glad to hear you are a Decent Mexican.

Shirley you have noticed that you are not the only one?

South of Dallas a working knowledge of the Mexican language seems to be required to hold the average conversation.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> I’m glad to hear you are a Decent Mexican.
> 
> Shirley you have noticed that you are not the only one?
> 
> South of Dallas a working knowledge of the Mexican language seems to be required to hold the average conversation.


My name is not Shirley and Mexican descent not decent. LOLOL

Dear my family has been in Texas since the early 1800's not much you could tell me about the people. Did you know that Houston is one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the US.

Houstonians speak at least 145 languages at home, according to a new analysis of U.S. Census data released this week.

The analysis, among the most comprehensive Census data ever released on languages spoken less widely in the United States, found Houstonians speak more languages at home than residents in Miami, Detroit, Boston, and Riverside, Calif.

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...ak-at-least-145-languages-at-home-6613182.php


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok go ahead and tell us about about your little bity southern state.......


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Canada also gave the US wolves when you killed off all of yours. They brought back the environment but now are being killed off because they interfere with ranchers and because an understanding of how important predators are to the rest of the planet does not seem to exist. 

I think if it came to a vote most Canadians would be quite happy to take California. Fifth largest economy in the world, fantastic Pacific coastline and double our population in one fell swoop. And since Canada is already known as Hollywood North bringing in billions of dollars each year it would be a simple hook-up with Hollywood South. Not to mention all the transportation tariffs that could be charged to the US.

Montana would be good as well. Just a nice extension to Alberta and Saskatchewan.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Farmerga said:


> So, educate me in what I don't know. From what I understand, about half of everything I do would be illegal in Canada.


I wonder at just how much you do understand What do you do that would be illegal in Canada?


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Farmerga said:


> Better if it was Illinois. Illinois is already anti-freedom, like Canada. Montana still has hope.


Speaking of anti-freedom how many police officers are there in the U.S.? Don't forget highway patrol or DEA or forest rangers or border guards.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

itsb said:


> the only good to come out of Canada is Red Green


You are forgetting the worlds second most famous cowboy after John Wayne comes a Canadian Lorne Green.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Pa Cartwright. My Dad never missed an episode for the whole 14 years. Greene was a radio broadcaster and reporter for the CBC during WW2 as well as a Flying Officer with the Royal Canadian Air Force.

The _Ponderosa II House_ was built by Greene in 1960 in Mesa, Arizona. It is located at 602 S. Edgewater Drive. It is a replica of the Bonanza set house from the former Ponderosa Ranch in Incline Village, Nevada. It is listed in the Mesa Historic Property Register.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Bonanza and Hockey night in Canada were two must watches back when I was reaching so hard for my adulthood. Now that I am here it is not near so exciting as it seemed when I was a teen.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> Give Texas back to Mexico.


Wonder what France would pay for La now? Inflation and all that to take into account.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> Inside of 3 months we would own Mexico.


Wait a minute, would that make us Texaco?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> Umm, I live there and am of Mexican descent.


Same here.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> Wait a minute, would that make us Texaco?


Only if you sell petroleum!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

IndyDave said:


> Only if you sell petroleum!


Ah, but we do.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

ydderf said:


> You are forgetting the worlds second most famous cowboy after John Wayne comes a Canadian Lorne Green.


That would be Gary Cooper, btw he was a real Cowboy and proud son of Montana.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Was it something I said or did?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't be the only one that thanks Canada for Nathan Fillion, can I?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Umm, I live there and am of Mexican descent.


Did your family arrive before or after statehood ?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Did your family arrive before or after statehood ?


Before.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Before.


So how does your family feel about all the new Immigrants? You know, people like Davy Crockett?


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

folks, I do think Canada is a beautiful country, I'm just joking on the only good that came out of Canada post, you guys do have a lot going for ya, the sad part is that you did not get all the movie stars and political figures that promised that if trump got elected they would move there, cause I think they could really ADD to your country's greatness, Make Canada Great Again =MCGA


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> So how does your family feel about all the new Immigrants? You know, people like Davy Crockett?


LOL, as far as I know they approve of legal immigrants, many are legal immigrants and there are some still living in Mexico.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> So how does your family feel about all the new Immigrants? You know, people like Davy Crockett?


You do know there were Mexican people inside the Alamo right? It wasn't as cut and dried as you may have read on the internet. Santa Anna was a tool and even most Mexicans thought so but he was corrupt and had the power so they had no choice. It was not much different than the American Revolution. He was basically a dictator. Just ask California.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

And California is better off today under Democrats rule how??


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> And California is better off today under Democrats rule how??


You have a point but it's still slightly better than Mexico currently.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

itsb said:


> folks, I do think Canada is a beautiful country, I'm just joking on the only good that came out of Canada post, you guys do have a lot going for ya, the sad part is that you did not get all the movie stars and political figures that promised that if trump got elected they would move there, cause I think they could really ADD to your country's greatness, Make Canada Great Again =MCGA


And thankfully we did not get all the other idiot bunch that said they would move to Canada if Obama was elected. Both times.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Nimrod said: ↑
> And California is better off today under Democrats rule how??


They keep a lot of them out there.
If it's not good for them at least it's better for everyone else.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Few questions. Is there any oil there? What is the price for the state ? Who will pay for the wall? Can we just trade you for BC.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

ydderf said:


> Speaking of anti-freedom how many police officers are there in the U.S.? Don't forget highway patrol or DEA or forest rangers or border guards.


In many instances, too many.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> I wonder at just how much you do understand What do you do that would be illegal in Canada?


Keep my many guns in my reach and loaded. I hold no licenses for any of those guns. (other than the universal license that is the second amendment to our Constitution.) That is one example.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

melli said:


> You're in a police state.
> Name a couple of things that are illegal in Canada that are not illegal in USA. One thing is for sure, in Canada you commit a crime, you'll never see hard time.


Look at Canadian gun laws. The Mounties would be very interested in me if I lived in Canada and behaved the same as I do here.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> Fine give me some examples.
> 
> But here I can smoke pot is I so choose, but I don't.


In several states we can do that here. We can also (for the moment) buy a gun from some guy off of the street in most states. We can also keep those guns loaded and propped up next to our beds if we wish. We have more a more liberal freedom of speech.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mish said:


> I can't be the only one that thanks Canada for Nathan Fillion, can I?


And Ryan Reynolds as well. I heart Deadpool.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

melli said:


> You're in a police state.
> Name a couple of things that are illegal in Canada that are not illegal in USA. One thing is for sure, in Canada you commit a crime, you'll never see hard time.


Really. Think about that. We live in a police state where criminals run free? Does that really make sense.

BTW both statements are absolutely wrong.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> Keep my many guns in my reach and loaded. I hold no licenses for any of those guns. (other than the universal license that is the second amendment to our Constitution.) That is one example.


I have a gun in my place to. Not loaded, but could be if I want. 

So look we can do it too.
.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> In several states we can do that here. We can also (for the moment) buy a gun from some guy off of the street in most states. We can also keep those guns loaded and propped up next to our beds if we wish. We have more a more liberal freedom of speech.



I really don't think you have a more liberal freedom of speech.

As far as buying gun off street, you are right. You can have that one.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> I really don't think you have a more liberal freedom of speech.


Really?
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/tom-kott/freedom-of-speech-canada_b_2324999.html


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> I have a gun in my place to. Not loaded, but could be if I want.
> 
> So look we can do it too.
> .


Well, no, not what I said. Sure, you can keep it in your home, but that is where the similarities end.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_Canada

Non-restricted firearms must be unloaded and either:


Made inoperable with a secure locking device (such as a trigger lock); or
Have bolts or bolt-carriers removed; or
Securely locked in a sturdy container, cabinet or room that cannot be easily broken into
Except if: (1) in areas where it is legal to fire a gun, non-restricted firearms needed for predator control can temporarily be left unlocked and operable, but they must be kept unloaded and all ammunition must be stored separately, and (2) in wilderness areas, non-restricted firearms can be left unlocked and/or operable, but must be left unloaded (ammunition may be kept nearby).
Restricted firearms must be unloaded and either:


Made inoperable with a secure locking device (such as a trigger lock) and securely locked in a sturdy container, cabinet or room that cannot be easily broken into; or
Locked in a vault, safe or room that was built or adapted for storing these types of firearms
For automatic firearms, the bolt(s) or bolt-carrier(s) must be removed, if removable, and stored in a separate locked room that cannot be easily broken into.
I know Canadians are supposed to have good manners, but, I kinda doubt you are going to run across to many criminals who will wait for you to unlock your firearm, load it, then shoot him with it?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> Well, no, not what I said. Sure, you can keep it in your home, but that is where the similarities end.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_Canada
> 
> Non-restricted firearms must be unloaded and either:
> ...



We also can't jay walk and must drive the speed limit and yet...

But saying that, when I had young kids they were always locked up. Many firearm deaths occur in the home. And kids can be stupid.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> We also can't jay walk and must drive the speed limit and yet...
> 
> But saying that, when I had young kids they were always locked up. Many firearm deaths occur in the home. And kids can be stupid.


The right to keep and bear arms is a fundamental freedom here, it is a highly regulated privilege there.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> We also can't jay walk and must drive the speed limit and yet...
> 
> But saying that, when I had young kids they were always locked up. Many firearm deaths occur in the home. And kids can be stupid.


Why would you lock your kids up just to keep them away from guns?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Why would you lock your kids up just to keep them away from guns?


He answered it in his post:



keenataz said:


> kids can be stupid


I was raised around guns in the home. I knew how to use them from an early age. They were never a mystery to me. My parents never had to lock me up to keep me away from them.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> He answered it in his post:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised around guns in the home. I knew how to use them from an early age. They were never a mystery to me. My parents never had to lock me up to keep me away from them.


I had a similar situation in the home, growing up, but I have come to rethink that some. 

Don’t get me wrong, I fully recognize the importance of safety training and the demystification of firearms for children, but the part that gives me pause is not knowing the cause of the suicidal narcissism that predicates mass-killings. 

Even with a child you think that you’ve done everything right with, that you’d never expect that kind of outlash from, could reach an emotional state to do something that you just can’t see coming. The attentative parent is going to notice their child perfecting their bomb-making skills, but a kid with instant access to loaded guns could snap and do something quicker than anyone could ever hope to notice. 

My positions on the topic are no secret to anyone here, and I’m by no means saying that I support mandated “safe” storage. I’m just saying that I recognize that there’s something (a lot of somethings) going on with kids today that seem to be outside the scope of simple good-parenting, and that it might not be a prudent idea to trust kids with unsupervised access to guns- regardless how well you think you know them, or how good a job you think you might be doing as a parent. 

I’m not much older than those freaks in Littleton, CO, and things have only gotten weirder since then.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

keenataz said:


> I really don't think you have a more liberal freedom of speech.
> 
> As far as buying gun off street, you are right. You can have that one.


I seem to recall a pastor in Canada getting in some legal trouble a few years back for preaching that homosexuality is a sin, prohibition and penalty for which would run into both freedom of speech and freedom of religion problems here.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

ed/La said:


> Few questions. Is there any oil there? What is the price for the state ? Who will pay for the wall? Can we just trade you for BC.


Naw, you don't want BC....it is a California wanna-be...I know this, because I live there. 
Plus, nothing against Americans, but this place would be overrun...funny how an imaginary wall and reasonably polite border guards keeps Americans out...


Farmerga said:


> Look at Canadian gun laws. The Mounties would be very interested in me if I lived in Canada and behaved the same as I do here.


Of course, you had to bring that up...thing is, if your in the hinterland here, you probably would never see a mountie unless you drove into town....you have so many police acronyms, police are tripping over themselves to find something...
To put into perspective, imagine if your country, all of sudden, was populated with a tenth of your current population? That would include a police force less than a tenth as large. Police only come into my hood if someone calls them. Our police force is so small, they have to call in police from another area who'd have to take a ferry to get here, if there was a major incident.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> He answered it in his post:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised around guns in the home. I knew how to use them from an early age. They were never a mystery to me. My parents never had to lock me up to keep me away from them.



My kids were raised to respect guns. But kids can do stupid things. It was choice to believe better safe than sorry


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

melli said:


> Naw, you don't want BC....it is a California wanna-be...I know this, because I live there.
> Plus, nothing against Americans, but this place would be overrun...funny how an imaginary wall and reasonably polite border guards keeps Americans out...
> 
> Of course, you had to bring that up...thing is, if your in the hinterland here, you probably would never see a mountie unless you drove into town....you have so many police acronyms, police are tripping over themselves to find something...
> To put into perspective, imagine if your country, all of sudden, was populated with a tenth of your current population? That would include a police force less than a tenth as large. Police only come into my hood if someone calls them. Our police force is so small, they have to call in police from another area who'd have to take a ferry to get here, if there was a major incident.


That’s a fair point, and the part of Canada that is “Canada” to me is the Saskatchewan “hinterland” - BUT - the law is still the law. 

I’ve spent a collective month or six of my life in-and-around Regina and parts oriented north of that, attached to the RCMP gunmonkeys, and I have no doubt that they’re good people, with their heads all on the right side of the banana. 

I’ve stayed in fishing cabins with The Crown’s mounted police, with gun-access that, as a foreign-national, would give the Queen-mother, herself, the vapors. 

They’re real people. Good people. 
Boy, can they drink and shoot... and shoot and drink... and fish. 

But they also accept laws that, when followed, marginalize their readiness to defend themselves and their families... all to calm the nerves of some soccer-mom in the suburbs. 


No thanks.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> I seem to recall a pastor in Canada getting in some legal trouble a few years back for preaching that homosexuality is a sin, prohibition and penalty for which would run into both freedom of speech and freedom of religion problems here.



I don't recall that, but unlikely. We had a meeting in a church meeting room a few years back. Going into the meeting room there were pamphlets saying exactly that. I immediately left, complained and we have had no more meetings there.

And it isn't a free speech issue, it is having a government meeting in a place that states that.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

melli said:


> Naw, you don't want BC....it is a California wanna-be...I know this, because I live there.
> Plus, nothing against Americans, but this place would be overrun...funny how an imaginary wall and reasonably polite border guards keeps Americans out...
> 
> Of course, you had to bring that up...thing is, if your in the hinterland here, you probably would never see a mountie unless you drove into town....you have so many police acronyms, police are tripping over themselves to find something...
> To put into perspective, imagine if your country, all of sudden, was populated with a tenth of your current population? That would include a police force less than a tenth as large. Police only come into my hood if someone calls them. Our police force is so small, they have to call in police from another area who'd have to take a ferry to get here, if there was a major incident.



I live 25 kilometres out of town, where the nearest mounties are. We never see them. I mean never.

I guess we will disagree how BC is. Great province.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s a fair point, and the part of Canada that is “Canada” to me is the Saskatchewan “hinterland” - BUT - the law is still the law.
> 
> I’ve spent a collective month or six of my life in-and-around Regina and parts oriented north of that, attached to the RCMP gunmonkeys, and I have no doubt that they’re good people, with their heads all on the right side of the banana.
> 
> ...



And yet we have much fewer killings. So we are able to defend ourselves somehow or maybe....

I am sorry you were exposed to Regina.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> And kids can be stupid.


As can adults.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

keenataz said:


> And yet we have much fewer killings. So we are able to defend ourselves somehow or maybe....
> 
> I am sorry you were exposed to Regina.


Give the data an honest read, unlike your intellectually lazy position that the conviction rates of illegal immigrants correlates to their crime rate, and you’ll see that your nation and mine are not that different. 


Don’t hate on Regina. If I HAD to live in a city, and had no compunction against bowing to another human in observance of their extraordinary inbreeding, Regina might just be the city I’d pick. 

Vintage Vinyl & Hemp has one heck of a used record collection for a city of that size. My wife’s received more than a couple travel-gifts from their shop- one including a first-run Axis, Bold as Love that I still get cred from the missus for. 

Who’d a thunk that a fo’real mint Jimi first-press was hiding out in Regina. 

Not no one. 
That’s who.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> keenataz said: ↑
> And yet *we have much fewer killings*. So we are able to defend ourselves somehow or maybe....


You have "much fewer" people and lots more land.
If you compare areas of the US with similar populations densities, our rates are the same or lower.
66% of "gun deaths" in the US are suicides.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

keenataz said:


> I live 25 kilometres out of town, where the nearest mounties are. We never see them. I mean never.
> 
> I guess we will disagree how BC is. Great province.


Oh no, never said BC was a crappy place to live...I think it is the best place to live...just depends on where. I would think living in Vancouver metro as one of the worst places to live, relatively speaking...everywhere else is pretty good. Problem is, our political machine operates from a city centric perspective.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Give the data an honest read, unlike your intellectually lazy position that the conviction rates of illegal immigrants correlates to their crime rate, and you’ll see that your nation and mine are not that different.
> 
> 
> Don’t hate on Regina. If I HAD to live in a city, and had no compunction against bowing to another human in observance of their extraordinary inbreeding, Regina might just be the city I’d pick.
> ...


Obviously, some folks like the Queen city, but it wasn't me, and I lived a stone's throw from it (50 miles). Flat land, arctic winters that seemed to last 8mths, incessant mosquitoes...bleh. I can imagine you'd like it, given it is in the middle of farmville, Canada. Where every farmer had a gun rack and guns for all occasions. 
Didn't see much inbreeding there...speaking of which, go visit Louisiana...southern shores...I shouldn't diss them, as now they have roads there, so I suspect the problem has been ameliorated. Inbreeding is a problem in areas where folks can't get new blood, and a cousin will have to do. 
Although to be fair, once a year we tripped to Regina for our annual 'break'. In the dead of winter us kids would be treated to a weekend at the Four Seasons Hotel. Hard to believe, looking back, that was a highlight.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

keenataz said:


> Really. Think about that. We live in a police state where criminals run free? Does that really make sense.
> 
> BTW both statements are absolutely wrong.


I think you misread my comment.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

An interesting change of direction we are not identical Canadians and Americans. We are more like first cousins. That is not where I want to go right now. I have a friend from Chile who is annoyed and accuses you Americans of stealing the name american. He also wants to be called American but wants little association with the USA. There is little to be done but it is an interesting talking point. Mexicans and Guatemalans among others can also referred to as Americans. I also could be called American but I insist on being called Canadian I see the difference but many in the world lump us together, much like we lump Austrians and Germans as one group.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Just call me Texan.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Give the data an honest read, unlike your intellectually lazy position that the conviction rates of illegal immigrants correlates to their crime rate, and you’ll see that your nation and mine are not that different.
> 
> 
> Don’t hate on Regina. If I HAD to live in a city, and had no compunction against bowing to another human in observance of their extraordinary inbreeding, Regina might just be the city I’d pick.
> ...


I spent about a week in Regina one winter 20 or so years ago. Good god the wind and cold was awful.

I am not sure what you mean by your first paragraph, I do realize the populations demographics are different, but both black and latin americans are US citizens, so they should count. But again Canada is far from perfect.

Congrats on finding Hendrix.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

keenataz said:


> ...I am not sure what you mean by your first paragraph, I do realize the populations demographics are different, but both black and latin americans are US citizens, so they should count. But again Canada is far from perfect...


Now I’m confused by your paragraph. 

My statement was in reference to the point you tried to make elsewhere about the conviction rate of illegal immigrants being lower than non-immigrants, implying that this meant they committed crime at a lower rate. 

It doesn’t take much critical thought to recognize that conviction-rate is not a good corollary for crime-rate when one of the populations you’re comparing doesn’t have legitimate IDs, or known places of residence or employment. 

Likewise a pure per-capita crime rate comparison between the US and Canada is flawed. There are significant differences in population density, climate, wealth/GDP, and even culture (rural vs. urban, if nothing else) that spoil any direct comparison... for those interested in intellectual honesty, at least. 

I’m not sure what to make of your statement about black and Latino citizens. I’ve long believed that the crime-rate differences in the US, sometimes attributed to race, are a factor of economics, not genetics. Comparing the crime rates of, for example, black folks and white folks, without factoring in economics, is just as intellectually lazy as your position on illegal immigrant conviction-rates being indiciative of crime-rate.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

First off let me lay my cards on the table here I hate the lying low down Theiving dishonest disgusting users that is the. Canadian government. 

That said I have traveled through the country many times with the worlds most successful Assault rife. 
No problem. 
In fact the only times I’ve ever been worried has been when no rder agents got excited about iy not because I could not bring it back but because I have a unique antique American made example of this mostly Russian made weapon.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

whiterock said:


> Just call me Texan.


Sorry can’t do it my dear mother taught me to keep my mouth shut when I could say something nice.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Sorry can’t do it my dear mother taught me to keep my mouth shut when I could say something nice.


Lol


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

when you COULD say something nice ?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Y


melli said:


> Oh no, never said BC was a crappy place to live...I think it is the best place to live...just depends on where. I would think living in Vancouver metro as one of the worst places to live, relatively speaking...everywhere else is pretty good. Problem is, our political machine operates from a city centric perspective.


es I agree. I live in northern BC. I have never been to Vancouver except to airport and hotels close to airport.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Now I’m confused by your paragraph.
> 
> My statement was in reference to the point you tried to make elsewhere about the conviction rate of illegal immigrants being lower than non-immigrants, implying that this meant they committed crime at a lower rate.
> 
> ...


I must have misunderstood what you meant. Sorry about that.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> First off let me lay my cards on the table here I hate the lying low down Theiving dishonest disgusting users that is the. Canadian government.
> 
> That said I have traveled through the country many times with the worlds most successful Assault rife.
> No problem.
> In fact the only times I’ve ever been worried has been when no rder agents got excited about iy not because I could not bring it back but because I have a unique antique American made example of this mostly Russian made weapon.



HAd you had coffee when you wrote this? Hard to follow


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> And Canadian geese, they are mean buggers, and like Bieber they don't leave.
> 
> ETA: I found a Nickelback song on Mr. Pixie's iPod, I told him that I didn't want to see it but I did... Shameful.


no canadian geese, Canada geese, yes


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

no really said:


> Umm, I live there and am of Mexican descent.


your point is?


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

It'll happen right after they split California into two states.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

British Columbia is absolutely beautiful whether you are in the south or north or on Vancouver Island. 

The old joke is that BC stands for bring cash because it is an expensive place to live. Not surprising as so many want to live there which of course raises the prices.

Lot of choice where you want to live but the main thing is to plan your income (job, trade, career, profession) around where you want to live. Of course retirees can live anywhere and they do.

I have spent time in Vancouver and it is a beautiful city - if you like big cities. I am thankful that I do not have to live there but also thankful for all those who do live there. The city provides so much - huge medical center, ports that bring and take goods from and to all over the world, incredible education facilities, international airports, sports, entertainment , film production (Hollywood North) industry etc etc. Lots of smaller cities and towns and of course fantastic rural areas. The Okanagan Valley has to be one of the most beautiful places on earth. Great wine as well.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

emdeengee said:


> British Columbia is absolutely beautiful whether you are in the south or north or on Vancouver Island.
> 
> The old joke is that BC stands for bring cash because it is an expensive place to live. Not surprising as so many want to live there which of course raises the prices.
> 
> ...


I agree BC is a wonderful place to live, my complaint is the amount of tax dollars (mine and yours ) spent on social workers and their clients. We should do like Ralph Klien did in Alberta and have a work for welfare program. The program would include per-apprentice training, safety training, how to get to work on time training, budget training and more. One interesting result was people were classed as employed not on social assistance. At the end of their stint (on what was called Job Corps) they were then shifted to the federal budget as they were eligible for employment insurance.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

goodatit said:


> your point is?


Think about it for a minute.  I bet you can figure it out..LOL


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

ydderf said:


> I agree BC is a wonderful place to live, my complaint is the amount of tax dollars (mine and yours ) spent on social workers and their clients. We should do like Ralph Klien did in Alberta and have a work for welfare program. The program would include per-apprentice training, safety training, how to get to work on time training, budget training and more. One interesting result was people were classed as employed not on social assistance. At the end of their stint (on what was called Job Corps) they were then shifted to the federal budget as they were eligible for employment insurance.


I also live on HWY 16 right in the centre of BC


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

no really said:


> Think about it for a minute.  I bet you can figure it out..LOL


I am getting the impression he is having to think about this harder than one might expect.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

keenataz said:


> I also live on HWY 16 right in the centre of BC


We're still in Lytton for now will be moving to McBride in the spring.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd be happy for us to have Montana join Canada, but I'd like to see Wyoming, Idaho, Oregon and Washington thrown in for good measure. 
.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

whiterock said:


> when you COULD say something nice ?


Sorry AutoCorrect stole my not!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

keenataz said:


> HAd you had coffee when you wrote this? Hard to follow


Lol I’ve run into this problem before AutoCorrect sometimes corrects my writing when I hit the reply button. 
There may be more than that going on because in this particular case I edited the paragraph to correct the auto correct twice


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

keenataz said:


> HAd you had coffee when you wrote this? Hard to follow


 The points of the paragraph were;
I have traveled through Canada hundreds of times with the worlds most successful assault weapon

The only times that the border guards show any interest at all in the weapon is those that kmow guns well and have a gun collectors curiosity about my unique antique American made assault rifle that was generally made in Russia.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Think about it for a minute.  I bet you can figure it out..LOL


Umm Actually no. I thought about this and thought about it I thought about it.

Was the point yes you’re correct Mexicans are taking Texas back ?

Or perhaps was it we have been here longer than Texas so we are Americans now and I’m not taking it back. 

Or was it I’m Mexican and I am offended because you think Mexicans are taking control of Texas

Honest the more I think on your reply the more answers I can come up with for the meaning please what did you mean?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

She means she is more Texan than What a burger.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

whiterock said:


> She means she is more Texan than What a burger.


Now that's a perfect analogy,  thanks.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

What does it mean when you said 


no really said:


> Umm, I live there and am of Mexican descent.


In response to
“Lol Have you guys been to Texas lately? I’m pretty sure the Mexicans have taken it back......”

I am more Texan than Whataburger just doesn’t seem to the responsive


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> What does it mean when you said
> 
> In response to
> “Lol Have you guys been to Texas lately? I’m pretty sure the Mexicans have taken it back......”
> ...


LOL, that's all you're getting, cause that's it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

So you are part of the movement to reacquire Texas for Mexico?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Or did you think Texas should have kept going and acquired the rest of Mexico for the republic of Texas?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> The points of the paragraph were;
> I have traveled through Canada hundreds of times with the worlds most successful assault weapon
> 
> The only times that the border guards show any interest at all in the weapon is those that kmow guns well and have a gun collectors curiosity about my unique antique American made assault rifle that was generally made in Russia.



Thanks, I sympathize with you on auto correct


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Canada is almost paranoid about US culture overwhelming their culture. I don't really think they want Montana to join their country and import all the bad things Montanans learned as US citizens. On the other hand, they express no such concern about exporting their culture to the US. Are we really better off with Red Green on our TVs?


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Nimrod are you saying you would rather have the Kardashians on your TV then Red Green


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Apparently the answer is yes - you are better off with Red Green in your American lives. Otherwise it would never have been so popular and successful. And are Canadians better off with American entertainment on their TVs? Yes, for many people - depending on what you like. And if you don't like hit another button on the remote.

Canada does protect its culture as there is a huge variety to protect. We do get a lot of US culture as well as from Britain, France, Australia, New Zealand and now with the OMNI chanel we get shows and news from all over the world and especially in the Cantonese Italian, Mandarin, Punjabi and South Asian languages. Absolutely fascinating and some of it really good. 

We also have APTN - The Aboriginal Peoples Television Network. I had never heard the news delivered in the First Nations languages before. At least they will not be lost now. And some of the dramas, comedies, nature, science and food shows are really different.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wait a minute did I honestly hear somebody say that Canada has culture? I’m sorry Tim Horton and Tim bits does not amount to culture !
Plus remember we have to deduct two points for Corb Lund and the Hurtin Albertans. 
And two more for red green !

I’m also pretty sure the North American hockey is entirely Canada’s fault I don’t know how many points to deduct for that ..


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My post was tongue in cheek. I do like Red Green. You can keep the Kardashians, Bieber, and Bob and Doug McKensie. 

Hockey was invented by Canadians so there would be something to do there in the winter besides snuggling up to your mate or a polar bear, which ever one was less grumpy. Kinda works here in MN too except we don't have polar bears.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Nimrod said:


> My post was tongue in cheek. I do like Red Green. You can keep the Kardashians, Bieber, and Bob and Doug McKensie.
> 
> Hockey was invented by Canadians so there would be something to do there in the winter besides snuggling up to your mate or a polar bear, which ever one was less grumpy. Kinda works here in MN too except we don't have polar bears.



Hockey was created to be played by real men (at the time) unlike baseball.

I actually like baseball better though.

And most Canadians aren't paranoid about American culture, at least in entertainment. I suspect most of the top tv shows, movies, books and music are American.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Remember Basket ball was also invented by a Canadian although it is not nearly as much fun in the winter as Curling is.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nimrod said:


> Canada is almost paranoid about US culture overwhelming their culture. I don't really think they want Montana to join their country and import all the bad things Montanans learned as US citizens. On the other hand, they express no such concern about exporting their culture to the US. Are we really better off with Red Green on our TVs?


Yes


----------

